# Anyone heard of NU car rental?



## bellesgirl (Dec 4, 2010)

I was looking for a car rental in Miami for late March early April and was shocked by the prices.  On Expedia, NU car rental was the most reasonable, but I have never heard of them.  I did reserve a car, since they was no obligation.  Anybody have experience with this company?


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 4, 2010)

Whenever I think about dealing with a merchant that I don't know, I google 'em and take a look at their website. IMHO, you can tell a lot about a company by the quality of their online presence.

Their only location in the US is in Miami, but they have a strong European and Caribbean presence. From what I can discern, they're a marketing consortia or umbrella organization for independent local providers. I haven't read anything negative about them.

Here's their corporate blurb...
----------------------------------
NÜ Car Rentals is a consortia of the world’s leading independent car rental companies. We are not one of thousands of brokers on the Internet who simply resell car rentals from the major brands.  

NÜ assures you, the rental customer,  easy access to value priced late model vehicle rentals as an alternative to the major car rental firms. In order to become a local affiliate of the NÜ network, each company has agreed to meet our standards of customer service and vehicle quality. 

In addition to the NÜ name, many of our affiliates have maintained their local car rental brand name that they have established over decades, so be sure to note their locally branded name which you will receive with your reservation confirmation number.


----------

